# Is there any point getting Android tablet if I have an iPhone?



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of getting a tablet. Tbh it's only toying as I can't really afford it but its a thought. 

Now the cheaper end is obviously the android end. But I have an iPhone and so what I do at the moment is on there. 

So if I got an android tablet, how much would I get frustrated about apps not synching and stuff. Would the app I have in iPhone sync with an app in the android tablet?  Would there be any point?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 12, 2014)

Depends on the apps really. Stuff like Gmail, Chrome, Dropbox, Wunderlist and so on all synch perfectly well across different platforms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...


I chose both android tablet and phone over apple, after trying both.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 27, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...



After spunking all that money on the iPhone, another £379 on an iPad seems a bit of a pisstake. Whereas £199 on an Nexus 7 is bearable and just as good as an iPad (unless you intend making music on your tablet).


----------



## strung out (Jan 27, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...


I own plenty of apple stuff (spent over £2.5k on various bits in the last couple of years) but would always choose an android tablet over an ipad and iphone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...


you  must know some strange  people then 

I have an Android tablet, an Ipad mini and an Android Phone


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 28, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...


I don't follow the logic of this. Android smartphones at the more expensive end are about the same price as an iphone. When it comes to tablets however, Android tablets offer a  much bigger choice of models and prices than iPads do.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 28, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say I've never known someone to choose to buy an Android tablet if they could afford an iPhone...


I know of at least two


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 28, 2014)

What exactly do you want syncing? Some things will work easily, some won't. If you use Apple this and iCloudSave that, etc, then it [probably] won't work in Android. But if you use Gmail and dropbox and whatever else then you'll be fine. It'll be seamless.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I know of at least two


I know millions


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 28, 2014)

Me76 said:


> So if I got an android tablet, how much would I get frustrated about apps not synching and stuff. Would the app I have in iPhone sync with an app in the android tablet?  Would there be any point?


That part would annoy _me_, as it wouldn't sync contacts/calendar with the iPhone - unless I completely changed the way I synced to use Google, which I don't want to do - wouldn't sync data with anything else using iCloud at all obviously, and most importantly wouldn't let me use the same apps in the first place, and I have a fair number that I use on both. (That's not to mention the general app gap which I assume you've considered.)

If I was just going to watch video on it, which is the #1 use for cheap Android tablets, then none of that would matter of course. I don't really watch videos on mobile devices these days though.


----------



## gabi (Jan 29, 2014)

No. I had the misfortune of using an android tablet recently. It was awful in comparison to Apple. If you can afford an iPad get one. They're do much easier to use. The only reason to buy an android one is cost.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't see anything wrong at all with getting an Android tablet if you have an iphone already. It's a perfectly decent alternative to an ipad is tablets are your thing.

Personally I prefer a fixed keyboard and a screen I don't have to clean greasy fingermarks all the time, so I got an 11" macbook air. Chromebooks are a decent alternative too.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 29, 2014)

gabi said:


> No. I had the misfortune of using an android tablet recently. It was awful in comparison to Apple. If you can afford an iPad get one. They're do much easier to use. The only reason to buy an android one is cost.



I never get this, what specifically is easier to do on iOS than Android?

I've got an iPad and and Android phone (plus I've had iPhones in the past) and can't think of anything.
If anything I find Android easier to use because the pull down quick settings saves me from wading though the settings menu. I know iOS 7 has the control center but it's still fairly lacking.

I also find it irritating when I can't remember which folder I've put an app in and don't have the app drawer to fall back on :/

Plus not having a standardised menu button is sometimes extremely frustrating.


----------



## gabi (Jan 29, 2014)

It just doesnt feel right. Watching both my 60yo mum and my 6yo niece fiddling with my iPad and an Android tablet over Xmas was pretty eye-opening. Both seemed to take to the iPad like a duck to water but really struggled to navigate the Android one.

I'm sure if you're a heavy user then Android may be the better choice once you get to know it. But fresh out of the box, for an inexperienced user, there's no comparison.

Neither's perfect mind you.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 29, 2014)

I got a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 whilst I still had an iPhone 4. Never had a problem at all. At the time, it was a way, way better option than an iPad (cost, usability, functionality).

I ended up with an Android phone, too. In the end, once I'd got used to Android, I simply couldn't justify the extra cost of upgrading to the next iPhone.


----------

